# CAAD 10 5 vs CAAD 10 3



## Uphill70 (May 11, 2013)

I was looking at some CAAD 10's today and saw they were reduced in price at a local shop.
the CAAD 10 5 was going for 1400.00 CAD and the 3 for 1900.00.

For those of you with experience with these bikes is the jump up to the CAAD 10 3 worth the diff. of 500.00?
I know it has ultegra, and upgraded wheels and the crank is the slk light as opposed to gossamer.
is there anything I am missing?
In your opinion is the 500.00 jump worth while or should I save the spare cash for other things down the line?
Ordinarily the jump in price between the two is closer to 800.00 even a touch more. I am not an experienced rider and doubt that I would notice much of a difference in trying them back to back but want to make this a purchase I can use and be happy with for a long time.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

The general rule of thumb is buy the best bike you can. So if your budget is 2000 you may want to look at the 105 group set so you have room in the budget for cycling gear like jersey, shorts, helmet, pedals/shoes etc. 

I suggest anything you have to try on and/or ask a question about get at the lbs, even it its more pricey. They will get it done right the first time. 

Back on topic: Personally I think 105 is a pretty good bang for you buck, although that is subjective. Just depends on your budget. 

Also remember in the event something breaks in a fall, a more expensive bike will be more expensive to fix. 

Just my 2 cents, others will surely chime in. What are your intended uses for the bike?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a 10-3. That being said the wheels and brakes on the 10-3 are still sub par and will need to be upgraded.

I would jump on the 10-5 and upgrade the wheeleet and ride. The 105 stuff is still very nice.


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

I would go with the Caad 10 -5 and switch out the tires before you leave the shop. The stock tires are terrible vs something like Conti 4000s . Other than that i think you'll be happy with your new ride. The differences between 105 and Ultegra are so small its really not worth the money.


----------



## Uphill70 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks all for the input.
i think I am going to go caad 10 5. Reviews of the so light aren't any more favourable than the gossamer and the wheels on the caad 10 3 don't seem to be much better based on what I am reading either.
i would have liked to have ultegra since my current bike is 105 - but frankly I am not a good enough rider yet to really need high end stuff. My giant defy advanced with 105 shifts just fine.
i am getting the bike so that I can use it on my rock n roll trainer as well as have a bike to put on a rack when travelling for riding or with the family and so far from everything I have read the caad frames are excellent.
who knows... I may even take a crack at building some wheels next year with mike T's excellent site and directions....


----------



## blueapplepaste (Mar 20, 2012)

Good choice. I went with CAAD10-5 and have no regrets. As others have said - spend the saves $$ on some new tires and some nice shorts/jerseys/whatever else.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome. Got a pic?


----------



## Uphill70 (May 11, 2013)

Update.
bought the caad 10 4 with rival.
should have it this week - got to try a caad 10 in my size with 105. Tried one size larger with rival just to try it out and really liked the feel of rival so ordered that. Looking fwd to getting it this week - thx for the input.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Uphill70 said:


> Update.
> bought the caad 10 4 with rival.
> should have it this week - got to try a caad 10 in my size with 105. Tried one size larger with rival just to try it out and really liked the feel of rival so ordered that. Looking fwd to getting it this week - thx for the input.



I think Rival is the best bang for the buck of all the groups.


----------



## Uphill70 (May 11, 2013)

Glad to hear that - can i ask why?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

SRAM Rival Groupset Review - BikeRadar 

its the combination of performance, light weight and price. I think its better overall than ultegra.


----------



## Uphill70 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Donn12.


----------

